

Neurons grow into semiconductor tubes: future intelligent chips? - nekitamo
http://www.braincubix.com/

======
ihodes
No, the implications of this do not include "intelligent chips". Neurons
aren't "smarter" than something we can currently create digitally, and if
anything they transmit information more slowly.

The primary use of technology like this? Better brain implants (especially
interesting considering the reported increased attractions neurons had for the
tubes; this is one of the major problems in brain implants right now).

~~~
smosher
Amen to both points.

------
geuis
This should link directly to the page on braincubix.com,
[http://www.braincubix.com/post/5044460599/neurons-grow-
into-...](http://www.braincubix.com/post/5044460599/neurons-grow-into-
semiconductor-tubes-future)

Second, this is the link to the original journal article
[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nn103618d?journalCode=an...](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nn103618d?journalCode=ancac3)

------
mijnpc
seriously?

